
Navigating Bitcoin, Ethereum, XRP: Google Is Making Blockchains Searchable - doener
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2019/02/04/navigating-bitcoin-ethereum-xrp-how-google-is-quietly-making-blockchains-searchable/
======
projectramo
I think the word "quietly" has now developed all kinds of insinuations and
borders on editorializing.

Consider: Teacher quietly teaching students math.

It sort of implies that the teacher has something to hide.

Google is making blockchains searchable doesn't sound alarming. Because it
isn't.

~~~
cribbles
The quasi-intensifier "just" is used to similar effect. I wouldn't call it
editorializing - more like an attempt to give the quotidian a sense of
urgency.

------
hhua_
I think official release is more interesting.
[https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/data-
analytics/introd...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/data-
analytics/introducing-six-new-cryptocurrencies-in-bigquery-public-datasets-
and-how-to-analyze-them)

------
AmericanChopper
I hate this trend of forcing really weak story telling into articles. I
clicked the link because I was interested in the headline, not the balmy
weather in Singapore.

~~~
crypt1d
That was my first thought as well after reading the first few sentences. I
actually gave up on reading the article because of it.

Though I've noticed this to be more common in the blockchain/cryptocurrency
sphere, perhaps that's just because I tend to read those kinds of articles
more often.

~~~
HHest
> Though I've noticed this to be more common in the blockchain/cryptocurrency
> sphere

No, this is a technique used elsewhere too. I believe it is called an
anecdotal lede or a delayed lede.

~~~
nerdponx
And it's annoying almost everywhere.

------
g105b
Didn't read; website unusable.

~~~
SilasX
So, a normal news website then.

------
arcaster
"Enhanced" block explorers, i.e. with better indexing than dumping blockchain
data into a time-series database have been around for years... this is nothing
new. Even block explorers aided by machine learning have existed for years.

They just cost money and were primarily built with funds from the FBI and NSA
which is why you'll never hear abt most of these.

------
jstanley
Wow, here's a new move in the "abusive GDPR wall" game:

> We are processing your request to optin/opt-out of receiving targeted ads.
> Your web activity will no longer be used for targeted advertising by the
> companies.

> This may take up to a few minutes to process.

And indeed it does! Mine is currently stuck at an indicated 45%. Perhaps this
is designed to make the user go back and try again but this time accept all
the tracking.

~~~
diegoperini
Why is it even have a progress bar/circle? Isn't http 202 enough?

~~~
lozenge
It's sending requests to probably dozens of domains, each of which sends back
new "anti-cookies" for your browser to store.

